# Thinkpad T440p, FreeBSD 12.1, can't start x



## Physicus (Jun 15, 2020)

After I installed drm-kmod using pkg, and edited the configuration file to set the intel driver, I couldn't start x. this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.


```
Jun 15 19::13:49 phy syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[        67.139] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
[        67.139] Current Operating System: FreeBSD phy 12.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
[        67.139] Build Date: 04 June 2020 06:50:48AM
[        67.139] 
[        67.140] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[        67.140]       Before reporting problems, check http:wiki.x.org
to make sure that you have the latest version
[        67.140] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
       (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[        67.140] (==) Log file: : "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 15 19:02:54 2020
[        67.190] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[        67.190] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[        67.215] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[         67.215] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[         67.215] (**)   |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[         67.215] (**)   |      |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[         67.215] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
Using the first device section listed.
[         67.216] (**) |  |-->Device "Card0"
[         67.216] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
                Using a default monitor configuration.
[          67.216] (==) Automatically adding devices
[          67.216] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[           67.216] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[           67.224] Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[           67.340] (==) Fontpath set to:
/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/ ,
/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/ ,
/usr/local//share/fonts/OTF/ , 
/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/ ,
/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/ ,
/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/ ,
catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[         67.340] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[          67.340] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
if no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[           67.340] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[           67.340] (II) Module ABI versions:
[           67.340]    X.org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[           67.340]    X.org Video Driver: 24.1
[           67.340]    X.org XInput driver : 24.1
[           67.340]    X.org Server Extension : 10.0
[           67.341]    (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:0416:17aa:220e rev 6, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[           67.341] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[           67.341] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[            67.586] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.org Foundation"
[            67.586]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[            67.586]     ABI class: X.org Server Extension, version 10.0
[            67.586] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[            67.586] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[            67.587] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[            67.587] (EE) No drivers available.
[            67.587] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[            67.587] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[            67.587] (EE)
Please consult the The X.org Foundation support
                at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
```


----------



## blackhaz (Jun 16, 2020)

Perhaps, try installing the xf86-video-intel package?


----------



## George (Jun 16, 2020)

Xorg should work on this thinkpad.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops/Thinkpad_T440p


Did you edit xorg config files? Because I see this line in your log.

```
[            67.587] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Also maybe look at FreeBSD Graphics.


----------



## Physicus (Jul 1, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
		

I found that it can't find the driver when I put 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"[code/]
in the /etc/rc.conf.d/intel file instead of /etc/rc.conf, it works when I put it in rc.conf.
rookie mistake, thanks for all your help.
```


----------

